
A space elevator is possible with today’s technology (dangle it off the moon) - seraphsf
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614276/a-space-elevator-is-possible-with-todays-technology-researchers-say-we-just-need-to-dangle/
======
Fjolsvith
An elevator cutting through the air at 1000 miles an hour is not practical.

~~~
simonblack
And how do you transfer large quantities of goods and personnel from the
flying aircraft to the dangling elevator?

"Pie in the Sky" thinking, of course.

